# Sustaining member but I...



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

still can't get into the classifieds section? What the heck?

- Rick

(Oops, I meant "supporting member".)


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Go say hello to 17 people in the Newbie section. :anim_lol:


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Go say hello to 17 people in the Newbie section. :anim_lol:


I think it's 200 posts needed...at least for regular members.

I've been wanting to post in the classifieds for some time now.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15934


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Go say hello to 17 people in the Newbie section. :anim_lol:


What a fine idea! I could also keep replying to posts in THIS thread, too!

I'm pretty sure it's only 100. I'm nearly there...

I haven't followed this link, but I'm sure it's a really good one.

Or maybe not, who can really say?

For sure. That would be a value judgment, and the nice teachers in school always taught us that applying our values was Wrong.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

JustRick said:


> What a fine idea! I could also keep replying to posts in THIS thread, too!


Well you could do that as a way to pad your post count. But then again, there are mods here (one who is especially very near and dear to me) who find that practice *REALLY ANNOYIN*G and will merge all your posts into one post and you count goes backwards.

I suggest sticking to the "old fashioned" way of increasing your post count by simply replying to threads.


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

Since when did forums go from community to communist LOL

For the overly sensitive people on this board I AM JUST JOKING!!!


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Todd said:


> Well you could do that as a way to pad your post count. But then again, there are mods here (one who is especially very near and dear to me) who find that practice *REALLY ANNOYIN*G and will merge all your posts into one post and you count goes backwards.
> 
> I suggest sticking to the "old fashioned" way of increasing your post count by simply replying to threads.


Yabbut, I confined it to a thread where the topic was "why am I a supporting member who can't read the classifieds?" I did not get a real answer to my question, but someone did point out that I was only a few posts away from 100. It's not like I was post-padding so that I could do a drive-by WTS on the forum.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

JustRick said:


> Yabbut, I confined it to a thread where the topic was "why am I a supporting member who can't read the classifieds?"


Doesn't matter where you confined it to. I don't care if you're a brand new member or have been here since the beginning; someone who has 1 post or 10,000; Supporting Member, Member, Mod, or whatever. Multiple posts like that will be merged and the others deleted. Supporting Member does not get you "carte blanche". You get the ability to access the Supporting Member Area, more PM storage, and the ability to customize your title. It does not allow overrides of the limits *js* has put in place.



JustRick said:


> I did not get a real answer to my question,


*

BeefyBeefo* gave you the link that had the answer and you then stated you didn't go to it. So your question was in fact answered, you just chose not to click your mouse.


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Todd said:


> *BeefyBeefo* gave you the link that had the answer and you then stated you didn't go to it. So your question was in fact answered, you just chose not to click your mouse.


Although I think this is already a dead horse, I DID know the 100 post rule (even before looking at BB's link), I was simply suggesting that the rule should be "100 posts or supporting member." I certainly should have been more clear in my first post. My apologies.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Just give you guys an idea as to why I've made Classifieds only acessible for members with higher post count is because of 3 main reasons.

#1. Got tired of people only registering to post an ad...only never to be heard from again.

#2. 2 members were actually screwed out of hundreds of dollars on deals that went sour. They were screwed from "New" members with low post counts... like 1 or 2...

#3. Trust... plain and simple... someone joins and sticks around for awhile and builds up a reputation. Higher the post count, more likely to be more trustworthy.

Since I'm the owner... I don't want to be sued from someone who got screwed, even though I've clearly stated the forum is not responsible or liable.... I still don't want the headache.


----------

